# ORIF of distal ulna fracture ?



## Jody Mortensen (Jun 15, 2009)

Can anyone assist in pointing me to the CPT code to use for ORIF of the distal ulna? 25652 doesn't address the internal fixation done and cannot locate a code for internal fixation that doesn't include the radius.  Any help would be appreciated.

                                    Thank you
                                             Jody Hecht


----------



## mbort (Jun 16, 2009)

I would add the modifier 22 since you cant add 20650 due to bundling.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## EMS7775 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Jody, take a look at 25545 I think it might be a better choice.

Ebony, AS, CPC


----------



## mbort (Jun 16, 2009)

25545 could work as well if you have documentation that states shaft.  I always have to squeeze that one word outa my guys!!


----------



## Jody Mortensen (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you to all for your quick responses & helpful suggestions.


----------

